# Expat packaged for technical director



## Goagolf (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi 
Anyone can advise me the market expat package for regional technical director ?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Quick answer - how big is the company and how valuable you are determines 'expat' package now ..  

have a frank word with the people who are hunting you ..


----------

